# Finally got one over 20"



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

I went fishing last night with my buddy and we decided to explore a new area. My buddy chose to go downstream, so I went up stream. I slid into the water and took about 5 casts and then wham!. The fight was on and only a couple seconds when by and I though I had on a nice 15 inch trout then I saw this big guy swim past me and my eyes got big. After a couple attempts at getting him in my net, I finally got him in. With a little bit of shaking of the hands I was able to take a picture on the bank. This year I have missed and lossed a lot of big fish and finally am relieved to get one this big. This is by far my biggest brown and my first lake run. The fish measure out just shy of 22 inches.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice fish, what did he hit?


----------



## Cement Pond (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice fish!! What makes you say Lake run? Just curious..


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

That's a gem. Im wishing for one like that one day. Would look good on my wall! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! He hit on a black panter martin. I have a buddy that does taxedermy and said he would show me how to.This guy is going to be my guineau pig. The silverness of the body is what tells me its a lake brown. Resident browns are not that silver.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

Great fish! Lake run? Browns can have quite a bit of variation in their coloration which range from the lighter fish like the one you have in the picture to the very tan ones in any area. 

A few years ago while fishing the hex on the AuSable system, I was lucky enough to get two browns that where both a little over 22 inches the same night. One of the fish was very colored up and the other very light, like your fish. (Pre-digital photography but I can scan and post a picture later today).

Congrats again and hopefully you will find more quality fish in the future!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

troutfisher25 said:


> Thanks guys! He hit on a black panter martin. I have a buddy that does taxedermy and said he would show me how to.This guy is going to be my guineau pig. The silverness of the body is what tells me its a lake brown. Resident browns are not that silver.


Great job on the fish. It may or may not be a lake run fish. This is the time of year for them though. From personal experience it is tough to tell unless the fish is just out of the big lake. I have caught a few browns that most would call lake runs, but were caught above impassible dams. Either way it is a beautiful fish and congrats on that hawg.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

troutfisher25 said:


> Thanks guys! He hit on a black panter martin. I have a buddy that does taxedermy and said he would show me how to.This guy is going to be my guineau pig. The silverness of the body is what tells me its a lake brown. Resident browns are not that silver.


They can be...

Sorry, nice fish BTW. Congrats.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Great catch, I think it's resident though, which frankly makes it even more impressive.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

llpof said:


> Great catch, I think it's resident though, which frankly makes it even more impressive.


Agreed. Ive posted this a few times, but will again. 

The Sturgeon River Strain is much more silvery, and has virtually no red spots compared to other strains planted in this state.


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Wow, if that is a resident brown I am even more pleased, but is there any tell tail signs as in any physical forms that can help me distinguish that?


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

I talked to my buddy, who works with the DNR, and he is going to check to see if the brown is a resident. I will post the results.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Nice!


----------



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

troutfisher25 said:


> I talked to my buddy, who works with the DNR, and he is going to check to see if the brown is a resident. I will post the results.


Sweet! I'm hoping its a resident! That would just make it that more special and attest to the quality of the river


----------



## ShadRap (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice brown!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Just got the results back and the fish is a lake run brown. 3 year old fish.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Beautiful brown! Congrats.


----------

